# Well, I guess it's not exactly what she meant...



## Wrexalot (Aug 23, 2011)

My wife asked me to get her some mace for her keychain........ Personally, I think I did GREAT!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ought to be able to find it easy enough! HeeHee!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's great!
Forget spraying mace. You can throw that sucker at the head of the offender!


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

That's a great mace. Maybe she was talking about the other kind of Mace like this. 









Personally I would have went with Vader but whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## Wrexalot (Aug 23, 2011)

tstraub said:


> That's a great mace. Maybe she was talking about the other kind of Mace like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooooooo.... I bet your right. THAT'S what she wanted... Mann, How could I have been so careless. I'll hit up Ebay and get her one on the way. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That's funny stuff right there I don't care who you are!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

This made me laugh!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

I had to show my husband this. He laughed and said that this would have been something he would have done.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Crack me up.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

??? http://ts2.mm.bing.net/th?id=H.5022819335996885&pid=1.7&w=203&h=188&c=7&rs=1


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Mace of Authority


----------

